# More pics of new puppy & name?



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I got some more pics of "the puppy" today....

You know how my business is .... Mia Bella's Canine Couture..... what if I named the puppy ... Bella. Then Mia's name would just be Mia....... Then both of their names would be in the business name!!!! 

SO - Mia & Bella...... What do you think????

My daughter doesn't like that idea.... wants it to be Xena! Oh, well, what tough decisions!! LOL


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more pics..... sorry, can't help it!! LOL

I love this pic of Mia and the puppy...... Mia's expression is priceless!!!! LOL


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Well, thats a pefect idea!
One Mia and the new pup Bella.
BUT is there a third one plannend?
If so then I´d take a totally different one..so only the big sister (Mia Bella) has her own business :wink: 
and the other two wont get jelouse!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

No sorry! These are great pics, such pretty babies.

More Pics!!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I hadn't thought about if I got another one... I hope so - but doubt my husband would! LOL I will have to give that some thought!! Thanks!

I would love to have 3-4 running to me when I get home!!! :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The puppy is so cute.

I think Bella is a great name, it's great business-wise also!  Suggestions are always great, but name her what You want to name her! :wink: 

I doubt that if you decide to not go with Xena, your daughter is never going to call her by whatever you name her


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she doesn't look like a warrior princess :wink: more like a bella .....sweet and beautiful !!

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope this works.... I tried the video thing on my camera.... let's see...

Well, it says "The extension mpg is not allowed" - how did you guys post your videos??


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

just like mine. my chi is purebreed and her ears are not hard there like thin.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awww Mia looks petrified bless her , great pics :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love the idea of Bella! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I vote for Bella. Makes perfect sense and it's a great name.

Poor Mia looks shell shocked. "Mom, how could you do this to me??" :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Gorgeous pics. :angel8:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL - Yes, shell shocked is the right word for it.... LOL - but she's coming around now!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xena to me would be a dark colored dog's name (i guess i am thinking of the show and her leather outfit and dark hair and eyes....)


bella is cute but like it was said before, it's hard to include everyone in the business what happens if you get a 3rd.....


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

beautiful pup, and mia looks kinda bemused as if she is not quite sure what she is looking at :lol: 

they are going to be good friends though soon, I bet


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I like Bella 

Your pup is just adorable!! And her big sister is a cutie!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I like your idea for calling her Bella...that's a name that looks like it would suit her, as well. However, if you do get another (and another...and another...lol), it would be hard to include everyone. Just go with what YOU like. I don't think she looks like much of a Xena, though.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I've been a way for a while and didn't realize you were getting a new baby!! :shock: WOW. She's beautiful. I love the idea of naming her Bella.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Aww!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I think that is a great solution for the name and she looks like a Bella She is adoable although I'm not sure Mia is convinced of that yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

cute pup and beautiful name for her...


----------

